# blade distance



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was just looking through the thread with all the pictures of Jeeps with plows, and what I noticed is there is a lot of different setups, not so much in the way the plow works, but in how far away from the Jeep the blade is. Can't figure out why that would be. Several of them look pretty bizzare actually, with the blade way out in front. I suppose people like to be able to see the entire blade maybe? Looks kind of ******** to me. I'd prefer to have it pretty close, keep the advantage of a short wheelbase vehicle rather than throw it away because the plow is way out there and you can't stay behind it when you turn. It also makes the undercarraige look even more flimsy when it is so long, reaching across that great distance to meet the blade. Light duty Jeep plows (and Meyers in general) look pretty flimsy in the first place. I don't know how they don't break and throw the blade on the hood the first time you stuff it into a hard snowbank faster than you meant to.

Anyway, I'm just rambling here. Was wondering if anyone else had noticed this and had any thoughts on why you'd want your blade in the next county. Maybe they think they finish faster?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Alot has to do with the location of the sway bar and spring shackles. I have had several different Western/Fisher mounts that seem to be designed for anything else but a Jeep. Last year I purchased a Western for my TJ and the factory mount had the pins located in front of the bumper????? I can say though I have not had any problems with any mounts whether I built them myself or factory for our jeeps. One thing that does bother me is the fact that so much stress is being placed on the front 12" of the frame of the Jeep. The frame members are pretty thin and flexible.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Exactly It's all because of how the newer "minute mount" type setups need to sit. Because the plow, headgear etc is universal it must be made to work on the Jeep where the front axle and its suspension and steering components are very close to the front bumper.

The older style conventional mounts kept the plow a-frame point under further back on the Jeep.

Other then sticking out a bit more, I know that you also have to run a bit more rear ballast to compensate for the leverage of the plow.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Flipper;412464 said:


> Exactly It's all because of how the newer "minute mount" type setups need to sit. Because the plow, headgear etc is universal it must be made to work on the Jeep where the front axle and its suspension and steering components are very close to the front bumper.
> 
> The older style conventional mounts kept the plow a-frame point under further back on the Jeep.
> 
> Other then sticking out a bit more, I know that you also have to run a bit more rear ballast to compensate for the leverage of the plow.


I was thinking the older ones were further away.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My fisher minute mount sits way out front.. so far I was thinking of cutting out about 5 inches of the plow frame. My old fisher in a YJ sat much closer in.


----------

